# Goodbye, focks..



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Fox furs should probably avoid this thread. GERROUT.

Oh, what to do?
You may remember I was RANTing about a fox murdering five of our chickens recently. I've just heard a rumour that my step-dad is hiring someone to shoot Mr Fox. TO DEATH, no less! D:

I feel bad, I mean, it's just an animal feeding itself, but on the other hand it killed five hens and only took one (leaving us nearly egg-less, may I add). No doubt it will try again when we have more chickens.

I could try to scare it away for good somehow, but I don't know where in the woods it lives. Or I could just let this happen... Any advise?


----------



## Dass (Oct 14, 2009)

Tranqs!


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Fox furs should probably avoid this thread. GERROUT.
> 
> Oh, what to do?
> You may remember I was RANTing about a fox murdering five of our chickens recently. I've just heard a rumour that my step-dad is hiring someone to shoot *Mr Fox. TO DEATH*, no less! D:
> ...


 
Oh dear.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Mr Fox said:


> Oh dear.


 
This is awkward.


----------



## Holsety (Oct 14, 2009)

Its a fox.

It is killing your chickens.

Kill it.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah ummm... http://www.aaanimalcontrol.com/professional-trapper/howtogetridoffoxcoyotes.htm


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Yeah ummm... http://www.aaanimalcontrol.com/professional-trapper/howtogetridoffoxcoyotes.htm


 
Oh man, I wish Britain had rabid coyotes and raccoons running about biting pets! No wait. How does America cope with these creatures?!

The page you linked me just tells me about fock-ses, I have to contact an (American) specialist, apparently.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Oct 14, 2009)

wait what I'm sorry... I really don't know what to do. We don't ever have that problem


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 14, 2009)

Mr Fox said:


> Oh dear.


Run.  Run for your life.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> wait what I'm sorry... I really don't know what to do. We don't ever have that problem


 
Aw it's ok.
You can have his fluffy, fluffy tail. :3


----------



## Nargle (Oct 14, 2009)

Put a fence around your chicken coop. There's no reason to go killing a fox when you could easily just protect your chickens with a fence. It's not like you can kill all of the foxes in the world, doesn't it just make sense to prevent foxes from getting in altogether? Also, you can put up thinks like scarecrows and aversive scents to deter them further.


----------



## Malady (Oct 14, 2009)

Trap and relocate? Also, get better fencing/wire.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 14, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Put a fence around your chicken coop. There's no reason to go killing a fox when you could easily just protect your chickens with a fence. It's not like you can kill all of the foxes in the world, doesn't it just make sense to prevent foxes from getting in altogether? Also, you can put up thinks like scarecrows and aversive scents to deter them further.



I'm almost positive there _was_ a fence around the chickens.

EDIT: There is a fence. Electric, no less.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 14, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Put a fence around your chicken coop. There's no reason to go killing a fox when you could easily just protect your chickens with a fence. It's not like you can kill all of the foxes in the world, doesn't it just make sense to prevent foxes from getting in altogether? Also, you can put up thinks like scarecrows and aversive scents to deter them further.



i agree, a nice tall barbed wire fence works, chicken wire up to the Military style barbed wiring. anytime you are not there, a nice electric jolt from the barbed wire. though killing it seems a bit of jumping the gun. because of a couple of reasons, 1 being that the fox is still trying to protect a family, 2 it that then the territory will be vacant, then could be divided by more foxes, then your chickens ae fucked. now on the killing of the other chickens, well if they are in a fenced in area it might have killed them and left them there thinking that the food source could last for a while and remain protected in its territory.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I'm almost positive there _was_ a fence around the chickens.
> 
> EDIT: There is a fence. Electric, no less.


 
Thank you.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 14, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I'm almost positive there _was_ a fence around the chickens.
> 
> EDIT: There is a fence. Electric, no less.



Why not add barbed wire to the top, bent outward so the fox can't get over?

Also, how high is fence? Small dogs can easily jump a 4-5 ft fence, so I don't see why a fox couldn't.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 14, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Why not add barbed wire to the top, bent outward so the fox can't get over?
> 
> Also, how high is fence? Small dogs can easily jump a 4-5 ft fence, so I don't see why a fox couldn't.



exactly what i said, and on the height, ive seen a picture of one on a fence about 8 feet up, now i dont think it can jump that high, but dont give it anything that can give it a boost.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 14, 2009)

It's only fair.  He took your chickens, so in exchange, his life will be yours.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Small dogs can easily jump a 4-5 ft fence, so I don't see why a fox couldn't.


 
They can? D:

We're having a new fence put in with an actual ceiling, so basically it's a giant cage with a door built in. It's being sunk a foot into the ground with shale to stop anything digging under, too.

I don't think that's for a while, though, and the fox could come back in the meantime-- which is probably why they want to shoot it.
I don't want it shot, so I'll just beg them not to until the new run is up and there won't be any need...


----------



## Aurali (Oct 14, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Why not add barbed wire to the top, bent outward so the fox can't get over?
> 
> Also, how high is fence? Small dogs can easily jump a 4-5 ft fence, so I don't see why a fox couldn't.



wouldn't it be easier to just kill the fox?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Malady said:


> Trap and relocate?


 
We live in the farming country, we'd just be moving the problem onto someone else. You'd think it wouldn't bother, seeing as it has all the woodland around to hunt mice in, but whatever.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 14, 2009)

Aurali said:


> wouldn't it be easier to just kill the fox?


Five Dead Chickens < Fox waiting for seconds


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2009)

Fox just wants to eat.  It probably killed the other chickens because the other chickens freaked out.

I think the new fencing idea is the best.  It seems to be the most proactive thing to do, but I'd still say leave the fox alone, unless it's causing a serious problem.


----------



## Volpino (Oct 14, 2009)

Kill the fox.

Look at it as natural selection. =P The ones that bypass electric fences to eat chickens are less likely to reproduce.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> They can? D:
> 
> We're having a new fence put in with an actual ceiling, so basically it's a giant cage with a door built in. It's being sunk a foot into the ground with shale to stop anything digging under, too.
> 
> ...


well, i dont think it will be easy, foxes are pretty intelligent, and often change dens if they sense a threat.


Aurali said:


> wouldn't it be easier to just kill the fox?



yes, but why, im for the step up in security and all, and in the mean time, you can always jury rig something.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> unless it's causing a serious problem.



Well, considering it killed 71% of her chickens in one go...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 14, 2009)

So it's not like it's an endangered species.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Well, considering it killed 71% of her chickens in one go...



But were there other incidents?  I don't read every thread, and I'm not a mindreader.

Might have to put it down.  :[


----------



## Nargle (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> They can? D:
> 
> We're having a new fence put in with an actual ceiling, so basically it's a giant cage with a door built in. It's being sunk a foot into the ground with shale to stop anything digging under, too.
> 
> ...



Can you lock your chicken coop, and can you put up a scarecrow? I'm not sure, but I think a human silhouette might help deter a fox at night. Also, there are sprays you can buy and spray around the perimeter that smell offensive to dogs (I'm guessing foxes, too) that may make them not want to come near.

The main problem with shooting the fox to me is that there isn't just one fox in the woods. It's really not gonna keep other foxes away, and you can't just kill them all. You'll still lose chickens.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 14, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Well, considering it killed 71% of her chickens in one go...



71% of how many, i think it was 5?


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> 71% of how many, i think it was 5?



It ate 3 1/2 chickens?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Lol @ furries wanting blood.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 14, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Can you lock your chicken coop, and can you put up a scarecrow? I'm not sure, but I think a human silhouette might help deter a fox at night. Also, there are sprays you can buy and spray around the perimeter that smell offensive to dogs (I'm guessing foxes, too) that may make them not want to come near.




I imagine that spray would work on foxes if it keeps dogs away. It's not like that jalapeno-onion-garlic-hot-sauce thing we sprayed our Sedums with and made all the rabbits develop a taste for hot spicy food. >.<


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> It ate 3 1/2 chickens?



I want half a chicken.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Lol @ furries wanting blood.



Drink yo bonk! and scare it away.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I want half a chicken.



lol, well come over here, i have only half the money for a bucket of KFC.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 14, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> 71% of how many, i think it was 5?


 7 Chickens.


Gonebatty said:


> It ate 3 1/2 chickens?


 Actually, it _ate_ one. It _killed_ five.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Lol @ furries wanting blood.



Harebelle, meet Hard Vore and watersports. GO!


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 14, 2009)

Kill it.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 14, 2009)

Man With Megabyte Avatar said:
			
		

> Kill it.


He looks legit.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 14, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I imagine that spray would work on foxes if it keeps dogs away. It's not like that jalapeno-onion-garlic-hot-sauce thing we sprayed our Sedums with and made all the rabbits develop a taste for hot spicy food. >.<



I think a lot of the sprays smell like super sour/bitter citrus.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I think a lot of the sprays smell like super sour/bitter citrus.



And the chickens are now already marinated!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I think a lot of the sprays smell like super sour/bitter citrus.


 
Would that keep rats away, too?


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Would that keep rattes away, too?


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


>



XD no, nothings that powerful.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Would that keep rats away, too?



I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


>


 
God damn it.

I'm buying a seven gallon tank of lemon water just for you. D:<


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

Probably. Animals are super-sensitive to that stuff.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> XD no, nothings that powerful.



I'm in your chicken coop

eating them all in one bite



Harebelle said:


> God damn it.
> 
> I'm buying a seven gallon tank of lemon water just for you. D:<



<3~


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 14, 2009)

Attaman said:


> He looks legit.


They must be _exterminated_


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I'm in your chicken coop
> 
> eating them all in one bite


 
Goddamnit fatty.  >:C


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Goddamnit fatty.  >:C



Hey I know I'm a fatty, but I'm hungry :[


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 14, 2009)

Kill the thing. 
Use a supershotgun.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 14, 2009)

Lame Advice:Flamethrower.
Try to use a strong noise, really strong when the fox comes, it may scare it out.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Try to use a strong noise, really strong when the fox comes, it may scare it out.



Like a gunshot? :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> Kill the thing.
> Use a supershotgun.


 
Bottle cap mine?


----------



## Wreth (Oct 14, 2009)

You need a minefield and automatic turret defences. With laser tripwires that cause the turrets to pop out of the ground.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> God damn it.
> 
> I'm buying a seven gallon tank of lemon water just for you. D:<



*blinks blinks* would that work Ally?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 14, 2009)

Be a man trap it and smash its skull in with a club

Then send me the pelts

(Totally not in a sadistic way, I mean)


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, best advice I can offer is get a fox trap and carry him far, far away. Oh, and just a lil tidbit: the reason he killed 5 or 6 and only took one is because they hide the rest for a further date and he must have been disturbed before having a chance to carry the rest away...


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Be a man trap it and smash its skull in with a club
> 
> Then send me the pelts
> 
> (Totally not in a sadistic way, I mean)



no, Shenzi, posion will kill the fox leaving the pelt intact and not blood covered.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 14, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> no, Shenzi, posion will kill the fox leaving the pelt intact and not blood covered.


But then you'll have a hell of a time finding the body.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

lol I really don't give a shit if you kill them or not, I say do it cause they are messing with your live stock, if it were me I'd do the same thing, I like foxes but if they become pests I'd kill them with no hesitation at all


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> But then you'll have a hell of a time finding the body.



no, trap then poison. better yet, get the fox high on LSD.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 14, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> no, trap then poison. better yet, get the fox high on LSD.


That I would pay to see.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> That I would pay to see.



i would laugh so hard at it, wait, we need to find a way to put it on a roller coaster then.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2009)

Animals on acid is kind of sad to see.  :c


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Animals on acid is kind of sad to see.  :c



have you tried it?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 14, 2009)

Kill the mutated Asian Jungle Fowl. They don't belong here. And they are quite stupid (i know, I used to have 8 of them). Foxes are native fauna, and much more intelligent. You wouldn't kill somebody's dog, would you? Foxes are at least on par with dogs in intellect. Probably smarter, since they have to think for themselves. The civilized do not slaughter those they find annoying. There are parasitic low-lifes within our own species which are feeding off the fruits of our labor. Kill them insead.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2009)

You know, it's strange, I have never heard of a fox bothering to kill more than it can eat.  It's a waste of energy.  Now, I have seen some domestic dogs do it for "fun".  A warped "hunting instinct" is to blame, I think.  They're not evil killer dogs, they're just instinctually retarded.

Whatever.  Killing that one fox only stops that one fox.  Establishing a better defense/deterrent for your chickens will help prevent ANY fox from getting in and killing your chickens.  I would say consider posting a guard dog near the chickens if you haven't done so already, but without a good, secure enclosure for the chickens the dog may or may not become a problem as bad as the foxes (some dogs are better behaved than others when it comes to protecting and co-habitation with livestock, but some form of separation is always prudent).

Edit: Poison is BAD.  You poison the fox, it runs off and dies later, leaving a poison-saturated corpse.  Another critter comes along, eats the poisoned corpse, and proceeds to perpetuate the cycle.  This is what happened when farmers in Idaho and Montana used poison to kill wolves.  The poison they used was so potent and virulent it not only killed the wolves but it also killed most anything that fed on the carcass, and caused a chain reaction similar to the one I described already.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Kill the mutated Asian Jungle Fowl. They don't belong here. And they are quite stupid (i know, I used to have 8 of them). Foxes are native fauna, and much more intelligent. You wouldn't kill somebody's dog, would you? Foxes are at least on par with dogs in intellect. Probably smarter, since they have to think for themselves. The civilized do not slaughter those they find annoying. There are parasitic low-lifes within our own species which are feeding off the fruits of our labor. Kill them insead.


 
Someone doesn't like omelette.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

Tycho said:


> You know, it's strange, I have never heard of a fox bothering to kill more than it can eat. It's a waste of energy. Now, I have seen some domestic dogs do it for "fun". A warped "hunting instinct" is to blame, I think. They're not evil killer dogs, they're just instinctually retarded.
> 
> Whatever. Killing that one fox only stops that one fox. Establishing a better defense/deterrent for your chickens will help prevent ANY fox from getting in and killing your chickens. I would say consider posting a guard dog near the chickens if you haven't done so already, but without a good, secure enclosure for the chickens the dog may or may not become a problem as bad as the foxes (some dogs are better behaved than others when it comes to protecting and co-habitation with livestock, but some form of separation is always prudent).
> 
> Edit: Poison is BAD. You poison the fox, it runs off and dies later, leaving a poison-saturated corpse. Another critter comes along, eats the poisoned corpse, and proceeds to perpetuate the cycle. This is what happened when farmers in Idaho and Montana used poison to kill wolves. The poison they used was so potent and virulent it not only killed the wolves but it also killed most anything that fed on the carcass, and caused a chain reaction similar to the one I described already.


 
That is badass, I vote for poisoning the foxes just to see what happens next :3


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> That is badass, I vote for poisoning the foxes just to see what happens next :3





Texans.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Texans.


 
lol c'mon use the poison already >:C
If not that blast their head off with a shotgun >:3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 14, 2009)

Test it on Octoqueen's parasite larvae first.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> have you tried it?



There's videos on Jewtube of cats on LSD.  It's really sad.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 14, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Its a fox.
> 
> It is killing your chickens.
> 
> Kill it.



This.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol c'mon use the poison already >:C
> If not that blast their head off with a shotgun >:3



For you, I believe thats fratricide.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> lol c'mon use the poison already >:C
> If not that blast their head off with a shotgun >:3



  

Texans, Texans, Texans.



Ratte said:


> There's videos on Jewtube of cats on LSD.  It's really sad.



Pisses me right the fuck off.  That's a pretty horrible way to "have fun with kitty".  Egregious animal abuse.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> This.


 
Meanie. Fockses are people, too.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Meanie. Fockses are people, too.



You did not just say that.

Oh sheee-it, you did.


----------



## Holsety (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Meanie. Fockses are people, too.


would it be better if you bought a bear and had IT kill the fox, then?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2009)

Holsety said:


> would it be better if you bought a bear and had IT kill the fox, then?



They have bears in England?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Holsety said:


> would it be better if you bought a bear and had IT kill the fox, then?


 
Yes. It'd be Break.com awesome.

And the REAL (novel) versian of the _Fox and the Hound _has this very fight.


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 14, 2009)

Invite some furries to come live on your farm. Once they're done with him he won't be coming back for seconds. Well... either that or you get to watch some furries get mauled.




Hey Rakuen.....


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> For you, I believe thats fratricide.


 
I'm not really a fox, I have a fox fursona but that doesn't mean that I wouldn't kill one if it was bothering me, remember I'm actually a person and not a fox :\

Damn it, blow its got damn head off D:<


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 14, 2009)

My 12-year-old cat does that too.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> I'm not really a fox, I have a fox fursona but that doesn't mean that I wouldn't kill one if it was bothering me, remember I'm actually a person and not a fox :\
> 
> Damn it, blow its got damn head off D:<



I was joking.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> I was joking.


 
HEART!


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> I was joking.


 
lol I figured as much but the only way to take care of a problem is with violence...it solves everything :3

OP now I'm being serious, I do like foxes but if its a choice from saving your poultry or keeping the foxes from dieing I'd go with the poultry, its more important than those wild animals.  If they can be relocated by trapping them and what not thats pretty good but if not that then your going to have to kill them, thats the only choices you've got :|


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> HEART!



Lol, what happens after being told your powers suck your whole career.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 14, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Pisses me right the fuck off.  That's a pretty horrible way to "have fun with kitty".  Egregious animal abuse.



Same here.  What makes me mad is that in one, they pick up the cat that's had a dose a bit while it's spazzing, and they the drop it and push it.  It's fucking terrible.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Same here. What makes me mad is that in one, they pick up the cat that's had a dose a bit while it's spazzing, and they the drop it and push it. It's fucking terrible.


 
That sounds funny, maybe I'll do that to the kitten I found the other day on my yard :3


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> That sounds funny, maybe I'll do that to the kitten I found the other day on my yard :3





Texans.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 14, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Kill the mutated Asian Jungle Fowl. They don't belong here. And they are quite stupid (i know, I used to have 8 of them). Foxes are native fauna, and much more intelligent. You wouldn't kill somebody's dog, would you? Foxes are at least on par with dogs in intellect. Probably smarter, since they have to think for themselves. The civilized do not slaughter those they find annoying. There are parasitic low-lifes within our own species which are feeding off the fruits of our labor. Kill them insead.


 I almost fell for it :v


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Texans.


 
They have cowboy hats and Cadillacs! How do I spell Cad--


----------



## Wreth (Oct 14, 2009)

Nobody likes my idea? Build a taller fence then.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes. electric.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Noby likes my idea? Build a taller fence then.


 
I'll build a fence so tall that not even Godzilla could hop it.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 14, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Yes. electric.



Indeed, but not enough to kill, just to shock and deter.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> They have cowboy hats and Cadillacs! How do I spell Cad--



Cadillac's proper spelling is R-O-A-D-H-O-G-G-I-N-G-E-L-D-E-R-L-Y-P-R-I-C-K.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> They have cowboy hats and Cadillacs! How do I spell Cad--


 
you was spelling it right and w00t for cowboy hats XP

Back to the top, I guess you can build a taller fence but what if they dig under it?


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I'll build a fence so tall that not even Godzilla could hop it.



No, he'd tip it over.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 14, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Cadillac's proper spelling is R-O-A-D-H-O-G-G-I-N-G-P-R-I-C-K.



No, that's how you spell Hummer.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I'll build a fence so tall that not even Godzilla could hop it.


Suddenly, Cloverfield.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 14, 2009)

Then you are an idiot for not thinking to put some concrete and large rocks under it.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> No, that's how you spell Hummer.



I altered my spelling to correct this error :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok, how about I hire Godzilla driving a Hummer to take care of the fox? 
HOW ABOUT THAT?

Also LSD cats.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 14, 2009)

Fuck that.  An electric fence to protect your chickens from a fox?  That is the most impractical thing I've ever heard.  If you were running a huge operation, then MAYBE.  _MAYBE_.  But if a few hens was a significant loss for you, then you do not have enough stock to invest in an electric fence.

Trap and relocate, get yourself a dog, or shoot it.  I'm coming from a purely agricultural standpoint here.  Any other option is impractical.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Fuck that. An electric fence to protect your chickens from a fox? That is the most impractical thing I've ever heard. If you were running a huge operation, then MAYBE. _MAYBE_. But if a few hens was a significant loss for you, then you do not have enough stock to invest in an electric fence.
> 
> Trap and relocate, get yourself a dog, or shoot it. I'm coming from a purely agricultural standpoint here. Any other option is impractical.


 
I've been saying that already but I keep forgetting I'm invisible, relocate the fox or kill it, those are the two most practical options


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2009)

Holy shit it's Nylak.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Ok, how about I hire Godzilla driving a Hummer to take care of the fox?
> HOW ABOUT THAT?
> 
> Also LSD cats.



You missed your medication, didnt you?

There are cheap electric fences.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> You missed your medication, didnt you?
> 
> There are cheap electric fences.


 
but its faster and cheaper to shoot them :V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 14, 2009)

I believe I will opt out of participating in this farce of an uncivilization contest.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 14, 2009)

=O A Nylak post! The apocalypse is coming!


Welcome back.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 14, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> There are cheap electric fences.


 
Cheap electric fences do an awesome job of frying your stupid chickens when they run into them and they do a shitty job of keeping out foxes.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> I've been saying that already but I keep forgetting I'm invisible, relocate the fox or kill it, those are the two most practical options


 
(Oh no, sorry if I ignored you. D: )

I can't even locate the fox, and if I did, I couldn't dump it on some other farm. 
When we have a new fence-cage in place, we won't have to dish out vengence, but until then MAYBE we should shoot it.

Maybe. It is pretty cute vermin.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Cheap electric fences do an awesome job of frying your stupid chickens when they run into them and they do a shitty job of keeping out foxes.



A small shock. ... MMM, fried chicken...

Anyways, relocating would remove it from it's home.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 14, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Run. Run for your life.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 14, 2009)

Cuteness shouldn't be your deciding factor on whether to shoot it =/


----------



## Attaman (Oct 14, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I believe I will opt out of participating in this farce of an uncivilization contest.



No, uncivilized is a debate on pubes that goes on for 13 pages.  This is tophat and monocle-grade "contest".


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 14, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Cuteness shouldn't be your deciding factor on whether to shoot it =/



If anything, it should make you want to shoot it more.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Cheap electric fences do an awesome job of frying your stupid chickens when they run into them and they do a shitty job of keeping out foxes.



Heh heh heh.  Fried chicken and omelettes are great and all that but I hate dealing with the little idiots.  They make sheep and cattle look brilliant.

OP, what makes you think only one fox is at work here? Just wondering.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 14, 2009)

Attaman said:


> No, uncivilized is a debate on pubes that goes on for 13 pages.  This is tophat and monocle-grade "contest".


 

No, it isn't. Monopoly is.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> (Oh no, sorry if I ignored you. D: )
> 
> I can't even locate the fox, and if I did, I couldn't dump it on some other farm.
> When we have a new fence-cage in place, we won't have to dish out vengence, but until then MAYBE we should shoot it.
> ...


 
Believe it or not, I'd have just a tiny bit of trouble trying to shoot one myself but if its to protect something important then you have no other choice D:





Gonebatty said:


> A small shock. ... MMM, fried chicken...
> 
> Anyways, relocating would remove it from it's home.


 
FRIED CHICKEN...WHERE?! 
About relocating it, I guess but it can make a new home where it isn't threatening someone's livestock :\


----------



## Attaman (Oct 14, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> No, it isn't. Monopoly is.



At the _start_, Monopoly is. Say 30 minutes into the game it's civilized.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> (Oh no, sorry if I ignored you. D: )
> 
> I can't even locate the fox, and if I did, I couldn't dump it on some other farm.


 
Sure you could.  Then it's their problem.  Hyuck hyuck hyuck.

As for the problem of actually locating it, it's pretty easy.  You can borrow a humane baited trap from animal control, set it up in the vicinity, usually takes just a day or two to turn over results.  They aren't hurt, just pissed.



Gonebatty said:


> Anyways, relocating would remove it from it's home.


So would killing it.  Which is the better option?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Heh heh heh.
> 
> OP, what makes you think only one fox is at work here? Just wondering.


 
Er.
There are definetly more than one, but foxes aren't pack creatures. They don't work together.

Unless one short-circuited the fence while the other climbed over and wiped out harmless Copper Whatever Hens.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Sure you could.  Then it's their problem.  Hyuck hyuck hyuck.
> 
> As for the problem of actually locating it, it's pretty easy.  You can borrow a humane baited trap from animal control, set it up in the vicinity, usually takes just a day or two to turn over results.  They aren't hurt, just pissed.
> 
> ...



Is it "What is relocation?"
I still think a larger fence would be nice, but if you must.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2009)

Nylak said:


> So would killing it.  Which is the better option?



It's not like they don't know how to set up shop elsewhere.



Harebelle said:


> Er.
> There are definetly more than one, but foxes aren't pack creatures. They don't work together.
> 
> Unless one short-circuited the fence while the other climbed over and wiped out harmless Copper Whatever Hens.



I'm aware they're not pack hunters, but the tedium of having to eliminate multiple foxes is likely to be, well, tedious.  You have no way to PREVENT, only to destroy the threat after the fact.  Considering there's an unknown number of the little buggers, you're probably going to be shooting foxes and still losing chickens for a while.  Ounce of prevention, pound of cure, blah blah.

edit: Oh gods, you don't have Seabrite(sp?) Bantams do you? Stupid little fucks.  I have had rather annoying experiences with attempting to raise the little idiots.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok, POLL NOW AVAILABLE.
I probably should have started with one. 

Thanks for your input, fursssss.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Ok, POLL NOW AVAILABLE.
> I probably should have started with one.
> 
> Thanks for your input, fursssss.



Animal control could take the critter off your hands post-capture, couldn't they? They could take it out farther, right?

If all else fails shoot it and keep track of where you found and killed the fox, etc.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Ok, POLL NOW AVAILABLE.
> I probably should have started with one.
> 
> Thanks for your input, fursssss.



Congrats, you have a four-way tie.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Ok, POLL NOW AVAILABLE.
> I probably should have started with one.
> 
> Thanks for your input, fursssss.


Voting is probably a good idea. But don't put too much faith in the opinions of the majority. Remember, democracy favors the largest demographic, which is usually comprised of the largest fools.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Voting is probably a good idea. But don't put too much faith in the opinions of the majority. Remember, democracy favors the largest demographic, which is usually comprised of the largest fools.



America is a brilliant shining example of this very problem.  :V

edit: Is getting a dog not an option or something, OP?


----------



## Nylak (Oct 14, 2009)

Tycho said:


> America is a brilliant shining example of this very problem. :V


 
This topic is now about how Bush and Obama suck, whichever you choose to rant about.  Discuss.


----------



## Spike Vicious (Oct 14, 2009)

I shot a fox once...then I died inside. D:

I'd say leave it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Animal control could take the critter off your hands post-capture, couldn't they? They could take it out farther, right?


 
Animal control: RSPCA. Hehe... uhh..

I really can't see them trying very hard to move it, and I know they put down squirrels they capture on the grounds that they're vermin.
But it couldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Animal control: RSPCA. Hehe... uhh..
> 
> Although...they might do it. I really can't see them trying very hard to move it, and I know they put down squirrels they capture on the grounds that they're vermin.



Hey, one less thing for you to deal with, either way.



Nylak said:


> This topic is now about how Bush and Obama suck, whichever you choose to rant about.  Discuss.



DAMMIT I DID NOT INTEND FOR THIS oh fuck it


----------



## Attaman (Oct 14, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Voting is probably a good idea. But don't put too much faith in the opinions of the majority. Remember, democracy favors the largest demographic, which is usually comprised of the largest fools.



Well, "Leaving it be" and "Moving it to another farm" are the majority votes.  Guess that means she should stick with shooting it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 14, 2009)

Nylak said:


> This topic is now about how Bush and Obama suck, whichever you choose to rant about.  Discuss.


Are you predicting or dictating?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Tycho said:


> America is a brilliant shining example of this very problem. :V
> 
> edit: Is getting a dog not an option or something, OP?


 
POLITICAL COMMENTARY TIEM

I have two Newfoundland dogs. They can't even catch up with other dogs at the beach.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> POLITICAL COMMENTARY TIEM
> 
> I have two Newfoundland dogs. They can't even catch up with other dogs at the beach.



Are they big? Do they make a racket when they see critters like foxes nearby? Are they chicken-safe? Then you have a deterrent.  You don't need to have the dogs catch the little bastards, just stand there and look dangerous enough that a fox will decide that the risk (getting mauled by a couple of big dogs) is greater than the reward (chicken dinner).  Though ideally they'd have more bite behind their bluff, they're what you have handy.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Animal control: RSPCA. Hehe... uhh..
> 
> I really can't see them trying very hard to move it, and I know they put down squirrels they capture on the grounds that they're vermin.
> But it couldn't hurt to ask.



That'd be grey squirrels because they are wiping out the native red squirrels, that's why squirrels are put down.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> POLITICAL COMMENTARY TIEM
> 
> I have two Newfoundland dogs. They can't even catch up with other dogs at the beach.



I have a Bernese Mountain Dog/English Mastiff mix who weighs 160lbs. Big sweetie-pie.  But he once ran down and killed a mouse. A really fast one. If I hadn't stopped him, that would have been his lunch.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Are they big? Do they make a racket when they see critters like foxes nearby? Are they chicken-safe? Then you have a deterrent. You don't need to have the dogs catch the little bastards, just stand there and look dangerous enough that a fox will decide that the risk (getting mauled by a couple of big dogs) is greater than the reward (chicken dinner). Though ideally they'd have more bite behind their bluff, they're what you have handy.


 
They were out in the front garden all the night the attack happened. Seriously.
They baaaaarrrrrrk all bloody night, but clearly the foxes don't care. 

They don't have free roam, which I guess the foxes figured out. (We can't risk it, they're our pets and could be run over/lost etc.)


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> They were out in the front garden all the night the attack happened. Seriously.
> They baaaaarrrrrrk all bloody night, but clearly the foxes don't care.
> 
> They don't have free roam, which I guess the foxes figured out. (We can't risk it, they're our pets and could be run over/lost etc.)



Were the chickens in the front garden?

Foxes aren't geniuses but they're not dumb.  They can figure out where that dog can and can not get to them.  If the dogs are in immediate proximity to the chickens, they will see that getting into the chicken pen will put them in a situation where that dog can get them.

Also: God damn, your foxes have bigger balls than our 'yotes or something.  My mom had two dogs posted near the livestock pens (on chain leads, actually) and the coyotes didn't get within 50 feet of the pens for fear of the dogs.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd say shoot it.

Or.

Make a better chicken pen because your current one obviously sucks.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

Shoot the chickens. Problem solved!


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 14, 2009)

My advice...

*Loads gun*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 14, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Shoot the chickens. Problem solved!


 
Now Captain Planet wouldn't support that kind of thing, young man.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Now Captain Planet wouldn't support that kind of thing, young man.



Oh,no. I got you stuck. (And I dont think that matters after what ma-ti did... Awful, bloody mess. )


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 14, 2009)

Godzilla option all the way.


----------



## Azure (Oct 14, 2009)

Shoot it.  Make a fancy hat. Wait, those are raccoons.  Shoot a raccoon too.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 14, 2009)

I would get a gaurdian dog to protect my flock.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 14, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> I would get a gaurdian dog to protect my flock.



A proper guardian dog that has been trained to protect livestock would cost thousands of dollars, plus I never suggest anyone should get a dog without know whether or not they're willing to properly care for it. Especially if they're going to "use" the dog. Some people think tossing a puppy out in the yard with a pile of kibble and forgetting about it is enough.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 14, 2009)

Nargle said:


> A proper guardian dog that has been trained to protect livestock would cost thousands of dollars, plus I never suggest anyone should get a dog without know whether or not they're willing to properly care for it. Especially if they're going to "use" the dog. Some people think tossing a puppy out in the yard with a pile of kibble and forgetting about it is enough.




Well ofcourse 'can they care for it' question comes into play, am I am not suggesting a spurr of the moment puppy-purchase. Training? I have never heard of anyone actualy PAYING to have a live stock gaurdian trained to gaurd his herd. Most LGD puppies grow up with the livestock as thier 'pack' and will defend on instinct that has been bred into them for thousands of years. Granted a well bred puppy from health tested-working-proven stock is not going to be cheap, anyways.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

o3o

throw rocks at them, it will scare them away


----------



## madd foxx (Oct 14, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> We live in the farming country, we'd just be moving the problem onto someone else. You'd think it wouldn't bother, seeing as it has all the woodland around to hunt mice in, but whatever.



Thats how we do it in America, relocate the problem and let someone else deal with it.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 14, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Well ofcourse 'can they care for it' question comes into play, am I am not suggesting a spurr of the moment puppy-purchase. Training? I have never heard of anyone actualy PAYING to have a live stock gaurdian trained to gaurd his herd. Most LGD puppies grow up with the livestock as thier 'pack' and will defend on instinct that has been bred into them for thousands of years. Granted a well bred puppy from health tested-working-proven stock is not going to be cheap, anyways.



Well bred guardian breed puppies can cost quite a bit, and it takes more than just instincts to train a puppy to guard it's herd. It's unlikely that a first time guardian breed owner, or even a first time dog owner, will know how to properly train a dog to do its job, and professional help is most definitely required.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 14, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Well bred guardian breed puppies can cost quite a bit, and it takes more than just instincts to train a puppy to guard it's herd. It's unlikely that a first time guardian breed owner, or even a first time dog owner, will know how to properly train a dog to do its job, and professional help is most definitely required.



Very interesting. Most people I have spoken to who have goat herds and gaurdian dogs simply raise the puppies with thier livestock and that is enough. But there is also the training of getting the puppy used to human interaction, vet visits, and not to play with or chase livestock. I wish I could say I know from experience but at the moment my goat herd is defended by a mustang gelding. Haha ;D


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 14, 2009)

before fox furs get all bawwwwwww im gonna say this- i have a 0 tollerance of "vermin". not all foxes are vermin. ones that kill pets/livestock REPEATEDLY are.
I would say shoot it cause foxes are...well foxy and might be frustrating to trap. Poisons can be cruel if it only eats a small ammount, and it might die in a bad place and stink to the next dimention


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 14, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> Thats how we do it in America, relocate the problem and let someone else deal with it.


 

you mean homeless people?


----------



## madd foxx (Oct 14, 2009)

MissMayhem said:


> you mean homeless people?



Yep we send em to Canada


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 15, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> Yep we send em to Canada


 

its quite evident lol


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 15, 2009)

MissMayhem said:


> its quite evident lol


Lol I have not been in Vancouver in 6 years XD 


Pay me and i will hunt em for yah :3 (the foxes not the homeless people)


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 15, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Lol I have not been in Vancouver in 6 years XD
> 
> 
> Pay me and i will hunt em for yah :3 (the foxes not the homeless people)


 
oh goodness the bum infestation here is horrendous. insanely high rent (youre looking at 800 for a single room in a basement, when disabilities funds is...900)+ climate warm enough to survive most of the year in + BC's fucked up mental health system that has more cracks in it than a wheelbarrow of asses = " OMG WERE FULL OF HOMELESS PPL WHAT DO WE DO WITH THEM BEFORE THE OLYMPICS?!"


my answer- same thing we did years ago; give em free one way bus tickets to alberta lmao


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 15, 2009)

Ottawa FTW xD


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 15, 2009)

Create multiple tiger pit traps in your yard. Don't tell anyone else at your place about them though; they might be in league with the fox.


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 15, 2009)

Xerox2 said:


> Create multiple tiger pit traps in your yard. Don't tell anyone else at your place about them though; they might be in league with the fox.


 

for the bums or for the fox? lol

glue a set mouse trap on the no-no bits of a vixen in season. the ensueing comedy will make sure hes never seen around there again.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh my xD


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 15, 2009)

MissMayhem said:


> for the bums or for the fox? lol


Whoever.


----------



## Snoblind (Oct 15, 2009)

mom? are you ok!?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 15, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Fox furs should probably avoid this thread. GERROUT.
> 
> Oh, what to do?
> You may remember I was RANTing about a fox murdering five of our chickens recently. I've just heard a rumour that my step-dad is hiring someone to shoot Mr Fox. TO DEATH, no less! D:
> ...



Unfortunately, animals don't get the concept of "owning property", as far as animals are concerned, land and food is a free for all. The chickens belong to your family, they supply you with food (Either with eggs or roasted XD), do what you feel necessary to protect whats yours.

I wouldn't be at all surprised if animals fight for food in the wild anyway.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 15, 2009)

Snoblind said:


> mom? are you ok!?


 Someone fetch some popcorn, this is gonna get good.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 15, 2009)

Gozirra.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 15, 2009)

ATTENTION EVERYONE: The fucking focks shredded up some rubbish bags outside the house last night. This isn't even funny. Literally the night I made this thread considering sparing it's greedy, destructive life.

FFFFF--


----------



## Tycho (Oct 15, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> ATTENTION EVERYONE: The fucking focks shredded up some rubbish bags outside the house last night. This isn't even funny. Literally the night I made this thread considering sparing it's greedy, destructive life.
> 
> FFFFF--



1. Store your rubbish better.  God damn, even us slob Americans in the forests know that.  Raccoons will teach you the value of secure trash containers quickly.

2. Destructive, yes.  Greedy, no.  That being said, trap the fucker(s) and dispose of it/them, either lethally or non-lethally, whichever.  They've now discovered your place is a smorgasbord, and since you don't seem to have the means to prevent the buggers from making a mess of your place, you'll probably want to get rid of them.  Preventative measures are always better than remedial actions IMO, but I suppose some people don't have that luxury.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 15, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> ATTENTION EVERYONE: The fucking focks shredded up some rubbish bags outside the house last night. This isn't even funny. Literally the night I made this thread considering sparing it's greedy, destructive life.
> 
> FFFFF--



In before fox defen-



			
				Tycho arrives said:
			
		

> [snip]


Curses Tycho!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 15, 2009)

Tycho said:


> 1. Store your rubbish better. God damn, even us slob Americans in the forests know that. Raccoons will teach you the value of secure trash containers quickly.
> 
> 2. Destructive, yes. Greedy, no. That being said, trap the fucker(s) and dispose of it/them, either lethally or non-lethally, whichever. They've now discovered your place is a smorgasbord, and since you don't seem to have the means to prevent the buggers from making a mess of your place, you'll probably want to get rid of them. Preventative measures are always better than remedial actions IMO, but I suppose some people don't have that luxury.


 
I admit this one is totally our fault.

We have to drive our rubbish to the collection bins at the egde of the town, and this time it was put out in the evening ("screw it until morning attitude" has bit me in the arse)

We're getting a new MAXIMUM SECURITY pen for the chick-ans, just not for a while. It's a war against cuddly nature until then, damnit.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 15, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Curses Tycho!



I'm not defending the little red furry bastard(s), really.  I've had no qualms about using lethal force to dispose of creatures when needed - during a Hantavirus scare in SoCal I made a habit of shooting cottontails and ground squirrels I saw attempting to pillage the foodstores for the goats/sheep, and burned the bodies.  They were unfazed by the deterrent methods we had in place, especially the squirrels, who would walk through/past any barriers we erected with total impunity.  Would have sent a body or two in for testing if I'd known who to call - Animal Control never returned my calls.  But other than that (and a few destructive stray dogs who killed livestock - a couple of Rotts and a mutt of indistinguishable parentage, no collars or tags and no owners within visible distance) I've never needed to resort to lethal force.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 15, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Someone fetch some popcorn, this is gonna get good.



*hands you a big bucket of popcorn, and keeps one for himself* There ya go.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Oct 15, 2009)

Right, if you have to kill it kill it, If you have to capture it do it.

Honestly I wouldn't like to have something killed with out using the bi products.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 15, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Killing that one fox only stops that one fox.  Establishing a better defense/deterrent for your chickens will help prevent ANY fox from getting in and killing your chickens.  I would say consider posting a guard dog near the chickens if you haven't done so already, but without a good, secure enclosure for the chickens the dog may or may not become a problem as bad as the foxes (some dogs are better behaved than others when it comes to protecting and co-habitation with livestock, but some form of separation is always prudent).
> 
> Edit: Poison is BAD.  You poison the fox, it runs off and dies later, leaving a poison-saturated corpse.  Another critter comes along, eats the poisoned corpse, and proceeds to perpetuate the cycle.  This is what happened when farmers in Idaho and Montana used poison to kill wolves.  The poison they used was so potent and virulent it not only killed the wolves but it also killed most anything that fed on the carcass, and caused a chain reaction similar to the one I described already.



I agree with this. I grew up with farm animals and shit. I remember waking up in the middle of the night to gunshots, "Oh, mom must've heard the fox barking outside."

The real problem was always inadequate fencing and animal shelters. Everything was so make-shift and not prepared for any animals prior to actually getting them. Really, if the pen or coup is big enough and has decent fencing, it shouldn't be too much of a problem.

At one time, we had free-roaming chickens and ducks. Rather than rounding them up and putting them in a pen, she would try to kill anything that tried to eat them. And taking that approach means you might be able to kill the fox eventually, but that won't be the only one.

I'd try contacting animal control, or trying what some others suggested, like a trap or whatever. That's just because I'm a bleeding heart for wild animals around populated areas though.



I once loaded a hot pocket up with ex-lax, left it outside to bait a fox. It worked. I shot it with a BB gun, after giving it adequate time to scarf down the delicious surprise. The fox probably shat itself inside-out before dying. I was young when I did this, but I still feel terrible.


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 15, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> ATTENTION EVERYONE: The fucking focks shredded up some rubbish bags outside the house last night. This isn't even funny. Literally the night I made this thread considering sparing it's greedy, destructive life.
> 
> FFFFF--


 

take no prisoners!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 15, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> I once loaded a hot pocket up with ex-lax, left it outside to bait a fox. It worked. I shot it with a BB gun, after giving it adequate time to scarf down the delicious surprise. The fox probably shat itself inside-out before dying. I was young when I did this, but I still feel terrible.


 
D:


----------



## Holsety (Oct 15, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> I once loaded a hot pocket up with ex-lax, left it outside to bait a fox. It worked. I shot it with a BB gun, after giving it adequate time to scarf down the delicious surprise. The fox probably shat itself inside-out before dying. I was young when I did this, but I still feel terrible.


how did it die from a bb gun


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 15, 2009)

Holsety said:


> how did it die from a bb gun



I didn't actually see him die, but it wasn't the BB gun. It's more of a question on "How much ex-lax is considered a human overdose, and how would a little fox react to that amount?"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 15, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> I didn't actually see him die, but it wasn't the BB gun. It's more of a question on "How much ex-lax is considered a human overdose, and how would a little fox react to that amount?"



Ex-lax?  *has a feeling he should know what it is, but his mind is completly dead tonight*


----------



## Attaman (Oct 15, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Ex-lax?  *has a feeling he should know what it is, but his mind is completly dead tonight*



Ever needed to void yourself?  Ex-lax helps with that.  A lot.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 15, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Ex-lax?  *has a feeling he should know what it is, but his mind is completly dead tonight*



It makes you make poopies without making a face like this guy.


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 15, 2009)

ugh thinking of poor fox shitting himself to death....
yeah a bullet is alot more humane if you hire a pro mr fox wont know what hit him


im still sticking to the comic humor of dick in mouse trap imagery


----------



## Leostale (Oct 17, 2009)

just leave it alone


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 17, 2009)

It's a wild animal, let it go.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Ex-lax?  *has a feeling he should know what it is, but his mind is completly dead tonight*



It's a laxative brand name, probably not sold everywhere. But yeah... and I know some people have to be hospitalized from reactions to certain laxatives, so remember: Don't do the laxative-in-a-friend's-food prank.

Going back to what I feel on this though, I'd say there are ways to go about the situation, besides killing the poor thing. Maybe I just feel like it'll somehow clear my own conscience.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 17, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> It's a laxative brand name, probably not sold everywhere. But yeah... and I know some people have to be hospitalized from reactions to certain laxatives, so remember: Don't do the laxative-in-a-friend's-food prank.
> 
> Going back to what I feel on this though, I'd say there are ways to go about the situation, besides killing the poor thing. Maybe I just feel like it'll somehow clear my own conscience.



Oh, I remember now, knew I'd heard of it before, just couldn't remember what it was. Thanks Grim . 

I agree, I still stand by what I said originaly, try every other possible method to get rid of it first, and if all attempts fail, use the gun and death option as a final option.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 17, 2009)

Leostale said:


> just leave it alone


Leave Hare's foxes alone!


----------



## Bun (Oct 17, 2009)

I use to have 14 ornamental chickens, two of them were killed by the cold winter, and one of them was taken by a white weasel O___O I saw it before I headed off for the bus in the morning... not sure if that is what they are called, but that is what it looked like. Poor chickens ]:

I miss them lol unfortunately we had to sell the rest of them when we moved...

anyways I would totally beat that fox with a shovel


----------



## Disparity (Oct 25, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> We live in the farming country, we'd just be moving the problem onto someone else. You'd think it wouldn't bother, seeing as it has all the woodland around to hunt mice in, but whatever.


Yeah, once animals start attacking domestic animals, it is hard to get them to stop.


----------



## TheNewfie (Oct 25, 2009)

I say shoot the fucker with whatever you got. XD 
p.s can I help?


----------



## pheonix (Oct 25, 2009)

Tranquilizer, rabies shots, new pet. I'd do it. :3


----------



## goose (Oct 25, 2009)

Kill it before it replicates.


----------

